# Santa Fe Century 2012, Gainesville FL



## coreyrichards (Jul 17, 2012)

This coming weekend is the Santa Fe Century is Gainesville and will be the first century Ill be attempting since starting cycling in July. Is anyone else planning on riding it this year or have ridden it in the past that has any cool stories or info to share? Ill be riding up Friday afternoon with a good pal and we cant wait for the ride Saturday. Look forward to meeting some cool cyclists there and any other local RBR guys that might be in attendance


----------

